

Customer Tracking Death Match - gsiener
http://blog.profitably.com/post/1162024681/customer-tracking-death-match-part-1

======
gsiener
This post is the result of lots of conversation and brain-racking around
getting metrics. I think we've gotten pretty far and wanted to share our
progress (and maybe get some reality checks).

